# Night of the dogs in Hattingen, Germany



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice Katrin. I see you are wearing a vest with a number . Was this a trial or test or were you training. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome. I'm so very jealous


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Looks like great fun for the both of you guys!! Indoors and in the dark = fun! Where you at a trail?


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

No, it was no trial. The number is only the start number, because there were 68 dogs in my class and 18 puppies. And with the numbers it was easier to know who has to start now. 

It was very funny. 

It was a training evening in a town in germany where you can start with a schutzhund, a dog from the german bundeswehr or police etc.
There are always very interesting people and dogs 

regards from germany 

Nice weekend to alle !


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Awesome. I'm so very jealous



hi,

thank you sooo much 

wish you a nice day!


----------

